# They're Here!



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

My WC Breeding Colony of C. Gibberosa Zaire Kapampa arrived last week (2m & 6f). They are all doing very well and I am pretty excited as you can imagine. Below are some pics from the first week. Hope you like, Russ










Here are a few pics of my alpha male



























Here's a few of the girls


















Here's a couple of my beta


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

FANTASTIC man


----------



## Dmoney2780 (Mar 6, 2005)

wow awesome looking dude! :thumb: ya gotta let me know when u get some fry!!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

nice score, Razzo. it's hard to believe you've only had them for a week. they look like they've owned your tank for a while already. care to pm your source? and their value? 8)


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

beautiful fish...


----------



## brettokok (Dec 5, 2006)

I love the color contrast! awesome.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments - I really appreciate them! I am very excited to say the least. My new WC Colony are the parents of the fry/juvies that I have been posting pictures of (see pic of one of the fry below). I was stunned when my breeder/friend told me they were for sale. I was not even in the market for WC fontosa but I figured I had to jump on this colony as they are very beautiful and the fry they produce are (IMHO) stunning. As most of you know, they no longer collect WC Kapmapa anymore for various reasons so, I figured this colony would be a good investment too. They were very good breeders for my friend. Lord willing, they will continue to breed for me. I really enjoy frontosa, I can see it being really hard to give up/sell the first batch of fry.










Thanks again.

Take care,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

brettokok said:


> I love the color contrast! awesome.


Me too. That is probably the biggest feature that attracted me to the Kapampa... the contrast created by the darker black pigment that they have.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles said:


> beautiful fish...


Thanks Charles!


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

Your photos are fantastic!

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll say it again, they are awesome. :thumb:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

great looking dude.. really nice!


----------

